# Are you a Supertaster?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_taster

I remember seeing a documentary on this several years ago, but people act crazy when I tell them about it.

I know this is specifically meant for food and beverage, but I have to believe that this also transcends into cigar smoking too...as in, what flavor's one would like, etc. I've heard that chef's are traditionally poor supertaster's because they have to taste such a wide variety of foods. As far as what I like and don't like, I think I could possibly be one myself!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

jimmy boone......ladies and gentlemen....the man who truely has wayyyyy too much time on his hands :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

shaggy said:


> jimmy boone......ladies and gentlemen....the man who truely has wayyyyy too much time on his hands :r


hey Mikey...don't confuse me with a food nerd...crap...what's for breakfast in the morning?! :r


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I worked as a chef for a long time - how would trying many different things impact my ability to taste things? Would you want a sommelier or tobbaconist who had only tried one or two tobaccos? How do you develop a palate without experimentation and variety of experience?

I think I have a good palate, but not super. My impression, is that a super taster would have very little tolerance for things like dark chocolate, curry, salt, cayenne, or other strong flavors.... so if you find Tabasco to be a firey, salty torture you very well may be...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> I worked as a chef for a long time - how would trying many different things impact my ability to taste things? Would you want a sommelier or tobbaconist who had only tried one or two tobaccos? How do you develop a palate without experimentation and variety of experience?
> 
> I think I have a good palate, but not super. My impression, is that a super taster would have very little tolerance for things like dark chocolate, curry, salt, cayenne, or other strong flavors.... so if you find Tabasco to be a firey, salty torture you very well may be...


I agree with everything you said. That wiki article was saying the same thing about some foods being too much for supertasters.

I remember in school they were trying to say that you can actually count the number of tastebuds on the tongue and supertasters have more taste buds.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish I were a supertaster.
:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think I could ever be a Supertaster.

One thing all Supertasters like Robert Parker have in common is a disdain for spicy food and I eat spicy food like I just came from Mumbai...


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.stogiefresh.com/journal/...Flavors_in_Cigars:_Are_you_a_Supertaster.html


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool! I want to try the Supertaster test as soon as I run down some blue food coloring. I wonder if I can use blue pen ink!


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

My good friend is a certified supertaster. He makes tons of $$. Check please.


----------

